# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Zaklada AR & Roda - 20.2. davanje uzoraka za tipizaciju

## ivarica

zaklada Ana Rukavina i RODA organiziraju akciju davanja uzoraka za tipizaciju tkiva
*u Rodinom gnijezdu, 
Čanićeva 14, Zagreb 
20. veljace od 16 do 18 sati* 


nadam se da cete nam se pridruziti u sto vecem broju

----------


## ivarica

TKO MOŽE BITI DARIVATELJ KOŠTANE SRŽI ILI PERIFERNIH MATIČNIH STANICA?
DARIVATELJ MOŽE BITI SVAKA ZDRAVA OSOBA U DOBI OD 18 DO 55 GODINA.

KOLIKO PUTA MOGU BITI DARIVATELJ?
DARIVATELJ KOŠTANE SRŽI ILI PERIFERNIH MATIČNIH STANICA MOŽE SE BITI VIŠE PUTA. UOBIČAJENO JE DA SE KOŠTANA SRŽ ILI PERIFERNE MATIČNE STANICE UZIMAJU SAMO JEDAN PUTA

KOJA JE PROCEDURA ULASKA U REGISTAR?
NAKON POTPISA INFORMIRANOG PRISTANKA I PRISTUPNICE UZETI ĆE VAM SE UZORAK KRVI (OKO 7 ML) U EPRUVETU I ODNIJETI U LABORATORIJ ZA TIPIZACIJU TKIVA DA BI SE ODREDILI VAŠI ANTIGENI TKIVNE SNOŠLJIVOSTI. UZORAK VAŠE KRVI ZA TIPIZACIJU
UZIMA SE KAO I OSTALI UZORCI KOJE STE DO SADA DAVALI ZA ODREĐIVANJE NPR. KRVNE SLIKE ILI BIOKEMIJSKIH NALAZA.

NALAZI LI SE U REGISTRU MOJE IME?
VAŠE IME IMA SAMO CENTAR ZA TIPIZACIJU TKIVA U KLINIČKOM BOLNIČKOM CENTRU ZAGREB. U REGISTRU SE VODITE POD ŠIFROM.

KOJE BOLESTI SE MOGU LIJEČITI MOJOM KOŠTANOM SRŽI?
TRANSPLANTACIJOM VAŠE SRŽI MOGU SE LIJEČITI BOLESNICI S AKUTNIM I KRONIČNIM OBLIKOM LEUKEMIJE TE BOLESNICI S TEŠKIM OŠTEĆENJEM KOŠTANE SRŽI.

KAKO ĆU ZNATI DA MOJA KOŠTANA SRŽ MOŽE NEKOME POMOĆI?
UKOLIKO SE NAĐE BOLESNIK KOJI IMA ISTE ANTIGENE TKIVNE SNOŠLJIVOSTI KAO I VI KONTAKTIRATI ĆE VAS CENTAR ZA TIPIZACIJU TKIVA I PONOVNO VAS PITATI PRISTAJETE LI NA DONACIJU STANICA. 

MORAJU LI KRVNE GRUPE BITI IDENTIČNE?
KRVNE GRUPA DARIVATELJA I PRIMATELJA NE MORAJU BITI IDENTIČNE. RAZLIČITE KRVNE GRUPE NISU PREPREKA ZA USPJEŠNU TRANSPLANTACIJU KOŠTANE SRŽI ILI PERIFERNIH MATIČNIH STANICA.

MOGU LI BIRATI NAČIN DARIVANJA?
DA, MOŽETE IZABRATI IZMEĐU DARIVANJA KOŠTANE SRŽI ILI PERIFERNIH MATIČNIH STANICA.

KAKO SE UZIMA KOŠTANA SRŽ?
KOŠTANA SRŽ SE UZIMA IZ KOSTIJU ZDJELICE. KAKO OVAJ POSTUPAK NIJE BEZBOLAN, UZIMANJE KOŠTANE SRŽI RADI SE U OPĆOJ ANESTEZIJI U OPERACIJSKOJ DVORANI. POTREBNO JE BITI U BOLNICI TRI DANA.

KAKO SE UZIMAJU PERIFERNE MATIČNE STANICE?
PERIFERNE MATIČNE STANICE UZIMAJU SE POSTUPKOM LEUKAFEREZE.

ŠTO JE TO LEUKAFEREZA?
LEUKAFEREZA JE POSTUPAK ODVAJANJA PERIFERNIH MATIČNIH STANICA IZ CIRKULACIJE DARIVATELJA. APARAT ZA LEUKAFEREZU SLIČAN JE DIJALIZATORU. KRV DARIVATELJA IZ JEDNE RUKE ULAZI U APARAT, CENTRIFUGIRA SE I ODVAJAJU SE MATIČNE STANICE, 
DOK SE OSTALI DIO KRVI KROZ DRUGU RUKU VRAĆA U CIRKULACIJU DARIVATELJA. SVE SE OBAVLJA U STERILNIM UVJETIMA S JEDNOKRATNIM POTROŠNIM MTERIJALOM I NE POSTOJI NIKAKVA MOGUĆNOST ZARAZE. POSTUPAK TRAJE OKO 4 SATA.

JE LI POTREBNA ANESTEZIJA KOD UZIMANJA PERIFERNIH MATIČNIH STANICA?
NE, POSTUPAK JE BEZBOLAN I NEMA POTREBE ZA ANESTEZIJOM.

kopirala iz letka

----------


## ninochka

super!

ja već dala i nadam se da će biti veliki odaziv   :Kiss:

----------


## ana1

svaka pohvala rodi :Wink:

----------


## ana1

:D

----------


## bubimira

Jel mogu trudnice?

----------


## ivarica

mogu   :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

Fantastično!!   :Smile:  

Ja sam isto već dala krv, ništa nije strašno.

----------


## marči

a anemični? znam da ne mogu darivati krv za transfuziju, ali ovdje se moja krv "profilitrira" i vrati, mogu li i ja dati?

----------


## anna-y

na žalost, ljudima treba hiljadu puta objasniti šta znači dati uzorak krvi na ovoj akciji..
jednostavno ne čitaju :/ 

ne dajete krv sada i onda je to gotova priča.
ne uzima se neka značajna količina. 

ovaj vaš čin je vaša ODLUKA i PRISTANAK da ćete se u slučaju podudaranja vaše  tipizacije odazvati i biti DONATOR nekoj bolesnoj osobi,

znači ne radi se o jednokratnoj usputnoj gesti. 
mislim da ljudi moraju toga biti svjesni, jer šta znači dati uzorak za tipizaciju, ako se poslije ustrtarite i kad zatreba odustanete od toga da budete donator.
ove analize koštaju dosta novca i glupo ih je bacati bezveze.
mislim da bi svako trebao biti spreman na ovakav čin, ali to mora biti vaša čvrsta odluka i stav.   :Smile:  
podrška organizatorima  :Heart:

----------


## marči

> na žalost, ljudima treba hiljadu puta objasniti šta znači dati uzorak krvi na ovoj akciji..
> jednostavno ne čitaju :/ 
> 
> ne dajete krv sada i onda je to gotova priča.
> ne uzima se neka značajna količina. 
> 
> ovaj vaš čin je vaša ODLUKA i PRISTANAK da ćete se u slučaju podudaranja vaše  tipizacije odazvati i biti DONATOR nekoj bolesnoj osobi,
> 
> znači ne radi se o jednokratnoj usputnoj gesti. 
> ...


ok, preformulirat ću...da li da dajem uzorak krvi s obzirom na urođenu anemiju.....moja odluka je BITI DONATOR, no ne znam što o anemiji kaže medicina...i u opće ne razumijm ton ovog gore posta.

----------


## anna-y

ok možda je ton malo oštriji, ali to je zbog lošeg iskustva kad su mi ljudi rekli: ja ću dati uzorak krvi, ali nemojte me više zvati, jer...

skužila sam da postoji jako mnogo nerazumijevanja ove priče. većina je spremna dati ovaj uzorak, ali već kad im kažeš da bi u slučaju potrebe morali obaviti ono što znači biti darovatelj koštane srži, velik broj iz kojekakvih razloga odustane.
najgore je što ta analiza doista košta i neodgovorno je proigravati novce koji mogu biti bolje iskorišteni.
samo to.
inače i sama sam početkom prošle godine bila inicijator i organizator ovakve akcije i sve je bilo super i fantastično je prošlo. samo su me komentari nekih koji su došli sa namjerom da daju uzorak iznenadili, pa ne bi željela da se to i ovdje dogodi.
kao što rekoh, podrška organizatorima  :Smile:

----------


## marči

ok, al odgovora na moje pitanje nema...i baš zato što je to skupa analiza sam i pitala.

----------


## ivarica

marci, ne znam kako mislis od nas dobiti odgovor, pa niti smo lijecnici niti znamo kakva je tvoja anemija
ti se konzultiraj sa svojim lijecnikom ili nazovi rebro, trazi centar za tipizaciju tkiva

anna-y, tenks  :Kiss: , slazem se da postoji potreba da se neke stvari objasne jer ako ih mi podrazumijevamo ne znaci nuzno da je svima sve jasno

----------


## anna-y

upravo tako.

a da dam još malo potpore i poticaja, evo par slikica (koga zanima) kako je to kod nas izgledalo:

http://public.fotki.com/anna-y/ana-r.../ana-rukavina/

mlade cure su naša ekipa prve pomoći koje su odradile veći dio akcije i zaslužuju svu pohvalu.
želim vam da i kod vas bude tako lijepo , ugodno i zabavno.
čovjek se bolje osjeća kad se aktivira na nekoj takvoj akciji.
 :Heart:

----------


## marči

ivarica,  ponukana tvojim postom tko može biti donator mislila sam da imate koga za pitati, ali nije problem, raspitat ću se i saznati.

----------


## malena beba

podrska, nadam se da ce biti dobar odaziv   :Heart:  
ja sam dala prije godinu dana...

----------


## ivarica

podizem obavijest  :D

----------


## ivarica

evo, nakon ove gore sugestije annay detaljnijih uputa  :D 


Pristupite akciji davanja uzoraka krvi za tipizaciju 

Ukoliko želite ući u registar potencijalnih darivatelja koštane srži ili perifernih matičnih stanica dođite u RODU, Čanićeva 14, Zagreb, u srijedu 20. veljače od 16 do 18 sati. 

Zaklada Ana Rukavina i RODA Vas pozivaju da nam se pridružite, lijek je u nama!



KAKO SE POSTAJE DARIVATELJ? 
ŠTO ZNAČI BITI DARIVATELJ KOŠTANE SRŽI ILI PERIFERNIH MATIČNIH STANICA?
Koštana srž je organ u čovjekovu tijelu koji proizvodi krvne stanice: eritrocite, leukocite i trombocite, a nalazi se u kostima zdjelice i kralješcima kod odraslih osoba. Koštana srž izgleda poput krvi i ne razlikuje se od nje osim po broju stanica u kubnom milimetru. To je organ sa velikom sposobnošću samoobnavljanja koja mu omogućava životni vijek preko 250 godina, što je daleko iznad prosječnog životnog vijeka čovjeka. Koštana srž jedne osobe razlikuje se od koštane srži neke druge osobe svojom genetskom strukturom.
1) DAVANJE UZORKA KRVI ZA TIPIZACIJU
Pri dolasku na akciju davanja uzoraka za tipizaciju, prvo potpisom pristajete na postupak određivanja antigena tkivne snošljivosti (HLA) i posljedičnog upisa u Registar dobrovoljnih davatelja. Nakon potpisa pristanka uzima se uzorak krvi (oko 7 ml) u epruvetu, te se odnosi u Laboratorij za tipizaciju tkiva zbog određivanja antigena tkivne snošljivosti. Uzorak krvi za tipizaciju uzima se kao i svaki uobičajeni uzorak krvi za određivanje krvne slike ili biokemijskih nalaza. Nakon određivanja antigena tkivne snošljivosti podaci o davatelju upisuju se u registar Centra za tipizaciju tkiva u Kliničkom bolničkom centru u Zagrebu pod šifrom. Vjerojatnost da će netko biti odabran kao davatelj ovisi o antigenima tkivne snošljivosti. Ona osoba koja ima kombinaciju koja je učestala, ima veću šansu da bude davatelj nego osoba s manje učestalim kombinacijama antigena tkivne snošljivosti. 
2) DONIRANJE
Ukoliko se nađe bolesnik s akutnim ili kroničnim oblikom leukemije, odnosno teškim oštećenjem koštane srži, a koji ima iste antigene tkivne snošljivosti kao i neki davatelj, davatelja će kontaktirati iz Centra za tipizaciju tkiva i ponovno pitati da li pristaje na donaciju stanica. Nakon pristanka, davatelj se poziva u KBC Zagreb radi medicinskog pregleda i ocjene zdravstvene sposobnosti davanja koštane srži ili perifernih matičnih stanica. Tijekom tog pregleda ponovno se uzima krv za pretrage. Nakon što se utvrdi da se može dati koštana srž ili periferne matične stanice u dogovoru s davateljem i centrom koji liječi bolesnika dogovorit će se datum donacije. 
- doniranje koštane srži
Koštana srž uzima se iz kostiju zdjelice opetovanim aspiriranjem kroz iglu za biopsiju. Kako je ovaj postupak bolan uzimanje koštane srži radi se u općoj anesteziji u operacijskoj dvorani. Nakon uzimanja, koštana srž se putem periferne vene transfundira bolesniku potpuno istim postupkom kao što se vrši transfuzija krvi. Nakon što uđu u krvni optok stanice koštane srži odlaze u kosti gdje se naseljavaju te započinju proizvodnju leukocita, trombocita i eritrocita. Prijem u bolnicu bit će dan prije donacije, a otpust dan nakon donacije. 
- doniranje perifernih matičnih stanica
Periferne matične stanice su stanice iz koštane srži koje se nalaze u perifernoj krvi i koje se također mogu presaditi primatelju, te na taj način potpuno obnoviti njegovu koštanu srž.
 Ukoliko se daju periferne matične stanice, 3-4 dana prije donacije u bolnici će se primijeniti granulocitni činitelj rasta davanjem pod kožu na način kako se primjenjuje inzulin. Obično 3-4 dana nakon početka primjene granulocitnog činitelja rasta u krvotoku davatelja bit će dovoljna količina matičnih stanica za sigurnu transplantaciju koja će se provesti u Centru za leukaferezu putem stroja koji je nalik na dijalizator. Krv davatelja iz jedne ruke ulazi u aparat, centrifugira se i odvajaju se matične stanice, dok se ostali dio krvi kroz drugu ruku vraća u cirkulaciju davatelja. Postupak je bezbolan i kod ovog načina nema potrebe za općom anestezijom. Obično su potrebne 2-3 leukafereze za što treba ukupno 2-3 dana. 
Periferne matične stanice transplantiraju se kao i koštana srž putem periferne ili centralne vene.

Davatelj koštane srži ili perifernih matičnih stanica može se biti više puta, ali je uobičajeno da se koštana srž ili periferne matične stanice uzimaju samo jedan puta. Za davatelja praktički ne postoji rizik od neželjenih događaja, osim eventualnog rizika anestezije kod uzimanja koštane srži. Nakon davanja, preporuča se pošteda od težih fizičkih napora kroz mjesec dana. Svaki potencijalni davatelj sam odlučuje o načinu davanja (koštana srž ili periferne matične stanice). Nakon davanja uobičajeno je da se koristi bolovanje od mjesec dana. Troškove bolovanja snosi eksplantacijski centar tj.centar koji uzima koštanu srž ili periferne matične stanice.


ako netko zeli da mu posaljem mail koji bi mogao fw prijateljima, nek mi se javi, saljem na mail adrese u profilu   :Smile:

----------


## lane

*Ivarica*, moze li meni mail, molim te.
Ja bih se odazvala, a imam i jos neke prijatelje koji bi takodjer pa da im posaljem.
Thanks.

----------


## ivarica

evo jesam na mail u profilu

annay, hvala, ovo s opaskom o objasnjenju postupaka je bio stvarno dobar savjet jer mi se javilo vise ljudi da su mislili doci jer su mislili da je sve sto treba - izvaditi krv ali kad su procitali vise o postupcima da su odustali ili ostavili to za neko drugo vrijeme. 
stvarno steta trositi novce na pretrage ako netko ne zna sto ustvari odlucuje i ako ne zna zeli li toliko nekom dati ili ne 

hvala svima koji dolazite podrzati ovu akciju   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

mislim, nije da idem potpuno mirna i da me nije strah...
ali...

----------


## Juroslav

apri, tebe je strah?  :shock: 

ma daj, pa to je samo mala igla.

----------


## apricot

ma ne bojim se ja igle, pikaj u mene vudu ako hoćeš...
mene strah moguće anestezije jednoga dana

----------


## Juroslav

ma daj, kod anestezije ti je jedina neugodnost kaj eventualno malo povraćaš kad se probudiš i budeš koji sat malo grogi (iz iskustva govorim)
u usporedbi s koristi koju bi netko mogel imati - jako blizu apsolutne nule   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

pa zato ni ne dovodim u pitanje sudjelovanje.
ali, nije ni anestezija ko otići na plac...

ali, o tom - po tom

----------


## apricot

podižem.
ako ima još netko zainteresiran...

----------


## ivarica

pojavilo nas se jucer 44  :D 
hvala vam svima koji ste bili   :Love:

----------


## apricot

:D

----------


## meda

ja sam bila. dijete htjelo u setnju i mi tako secemo i msilim si ja gdje bi mogli, ajmo malo do rode, i sjetim se da je bas sad ovo uzimanje krvi. a stalno zivim u uvjerenju da je 20.02. jos daaaaaaaaleko  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

